# Building KG361



## ridinganddriving (Nov 6, 2004)

Have Shimano Ultegra shifters/derailer cables. One problem, the down tube cable guides that come with Shimano don't match up with attachment on the down tube. Where to get new guides?

Also, do I need to use anything between the derailer clamp and frame on a CF?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ridinganddriving said:


> Have Shimano Ultegra shifters/derailer cables. One problem, the down tube cable guides that come with Shimano don't match up with attachment on the down tube. Where to get new guides?
> 
> Also, do I need to use anything between the derailer clamp and frame on a CF?
> 
> ...


You don't need the Shimano cable guides with the 361.. All of my LOOKs have built in barrel adjusters...

The carbon is very strong. No need to use anything between the clamp and the seat tube.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep; Dave's right. Look has those built-uin barrel adjusters (hey, they're French, for chrissakes!) If the frame doesn't have them (did you get it from a shop or from soemone else??), Veltec sports or your local Look dealer should be able to hook you up.


----------

